# Replacing Current Cabinets



## Denise (Sep 17, 2005)

I am looking to replace the cabinets in my kitchen.  My house was built in the 80's and the decor in there just isn't my style.  Ideally I would like to take out all of the present cabinets and replace them with a different make and color.  I would also like to add some additional cabinet space if I can.  How feasible would it be for me to do this job myself?  Is there a LOT of room for error, or is it doable?  I really don't have the money to pay someone ten grand or more to do this.  Any input?


----------



## fauxer (Sep 19, 2005)

not a easy job I can tell you!
Best to hire a pro for this also if you wanted to keep the cabinets why not just paint them, cheaper for now later when you have the pay then replace them


----------



## Bill (Sep 24, 2005)

if you take exact measurements of where you have doors, windows, walls, etc.  and take it to a good home supply and they will peice to gether the cabinet units.  the installation of the lower units is not very hard.  just place them against the walls and screw them together and into the wall.  place a ledger board on the wall to hold the uppers and do the same.  then order your counter top.  

good luck!!!


----------



## mikeb (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm no Bob Vila by any means and my wife and I replaced our kitchen cabinets ourselves about a year ago.  We did like Bill said and took all our measurements and went to Lowes.  We chose the style and color we wanted and they put together the right sized cabinets for our measurements.  Then we had them deliver them to the house and away we went!  It was more lifting than anything.  We also bought our countertop from them.  They cut it for us and all we had to do was buy the clamps that hold it together.


----------



## Jarred Thompson (Jan 21, 2006)

Tell you what not that many kitchens i've replaced cost the home owner 10,000 dollars. Icould replace all yor cabinets and counter tops for a price that you could not refuse. PLenty of refrences, and pictures.

If you would like to know more please email me at [email protected]


----------



## BillsCatz (Jan 24, 2006)

Folks have pretty much covered it in these posts.  This isn't a job for the faint of heart.  To begin with it's physically a lot of work and the measurements need to be right-on in order to get the new cabinets.  Then there's disconnecting and reinstalling the sink, disposal, dishwasher, etc.

HD and Lowes offer design service -- meaning you show up with the measurements and they do all the rest on a computer.  Be sure to take into account doors and windows, and ceiling height.

PS: don't bother with some hick repsonding online.  Find a LICENSED local tradesman with references.  Good luck.


----------



## pqglen (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree that it is a lot of labor. It is however doable if you follow directions and do not try to cut corners. Ikea has a kitchen planner you can download and get a general idea of a design you want. It is easy to work with and keeps you away from using custom sizes. I have used them and like the product. The one thing I would suggest is to glue and staple the boxes when assembling. If you are not comforatable with the plumbing you can always bring a plumber in for set and finish. Even if you dont like Ikea products I would say the program is worth getting.

ps whether you or a pro does it plan on your kitchen being offline for a while
pqglen


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 4, 2006)

Installing "Assemble yourself Cabinets" is quite doable but you really should veiw some of these Cabinets to make sure they are of a quality you can live with. I have done 2 Kitchens and 2 baths so far and they turned out great. Make sure you read and follow the instructions and most importantly use a EXACT LEVEL LINE.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2006)

One thing you really need to remember. If you do assemble the do it yourself box cabinets make sure the wall is plumb, the inside corner is square, and the floor is 90 degrees to the wall.This makes it easier to decide where to shim the cabinets or make adjustments to these areas.Then make sure the cabinets are square after assembly before you put them against the wall.
Buy plenty of shims and dont forget the correct screws for attaching the upper cabinets.Sheetrock screws DO NOT qualify because they dont have what is called shear strength.They can snap off with to much weight.

"Real men dont read or need directions."
(Thats because we like to get lost!) 
OK folks ,anything I missed?

Brian


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 5, 2006)

Another thing to do is  you must find the high point of the floor where the cabinets sit. So here is what I do.
  After doing what  inspectorD mentioned I also put a level line on the wall with a laser level about40" up from the floor all around the kitchen, I then find with a tape measure the highest point of the floor. Then I take a 2 foot level and check the floor at a 90 degrees to see if the floor is running up or down hill. If its running down hill your okay but if it is running up hill you will need to shimn the level till its level, mark the shimn and measure what is is and then add this to the exact measurement of the Cabinet hieght. Now from that high point of the floor measure up the wall the correct height of the cabinets plus any extras you need and mark the wall. Now measure from this point to your level line and transfer that mark to all the corners of the kithchen and snap a chaulk line. You are now ready for Instalation.
 I do this on all my installs and works like a dream.


----------

